# $29 Good Price for Large Furminator?



## we4elves (May 11, 2010)

Is this a good price for a large Furminator?


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep! Worth it's weight in gold also!!!


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Snap that sucker up. Cheapest one I've found is $65.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

got mine on Amazon, same price!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

The difference in the price between amazon/ebay and retailers is amazing! Makes you wonder how much the retailers mark up everything else too.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes. I paid about $50 for mine. I was looking at the price of the smaller one when I picked that up at the vet. It was quite a shocker to see the bill later.


----------



## we4elves (May 11, 2010)

Thanks, I bought it off amazon.com....They are having a 70-97% sale on pet products if any of you are interested...Also, at what age do you consider it acceptable to use on the GSD...mine is 5 months, but I remember reading about it could "break" the hair...


----------



## DUL958 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey - at what point do they start shedding? Sofie is now 6 months old, and I don't see that she is....no hair in her kennel, no hair on the floor, car, etc.

When should the shedding begin?


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

DUL958 said:


> Hey - at what point do they start shedding? Sofie is now 6 months old, and I don't see that she is....no hair in her kennel, no hair on the floor, car, etc.
> 
> When should the shedding begin?


LOL.. hey, don't will it to happen!!!


----------



## DUL958 (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh, and thanks for the info... just snapped this up at Amazon for the $29.00 price, anticipating that I'll need it at some point even if not now.


----------



## we4elves (May 11, 2010)

absolutely...thats what these forums are for...I don't really need it yet either, just remembered everyone talking on here about it and thought it was a good deal


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

I bought mine on ebay for 18$ Can. delivered


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

What a great price! I am going to have to go get one too. I heard the furminatior is pretty amazing!


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

PupperLove said:


> What a great price! I am going to have to go get one too. I heard the furminatior is pretty amazing!


They are so amazing!! Just make sure you run it down your own arm before you touch the dog with it. You really need to know how it feels before you start to brush.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

GSD MOM said:


> They are so amazing!! Just make sure you run it down your own arm before you touch the dog with it. You really need to know how it feels before you start to brush.


Ok, Ill try it first. (I just ordered one too, can't beat that price!) Does it feel strange? Just curious. :smirk:


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

PupperLove said:


> Ok, Ill try it first. (I just ordered one too, can't beat that price!) Does it feel strange? Just curious. :smirk:


It hurts. It has the power to really scratch the skin. I seen a dog that had scabs from the owner pressing way too hard on the tool. She thought it would get more hair off that way.... but it just removed some skin too.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I got mine for $12 or $13 from Ebay


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

I just run it softly down her coat you really do not need to put any pressure at all.


----------



## jeng0304 (May 1, 2010)

Relayer said:


> The difference in the price between amazon/ebay and retailers is amazing! Makes you wonder how much the retailers mark up everything else too.


I'm thinking of a way to say this without getting too technical.

Retailers are not out to screw people over. Yes, they are out to make a living, but doing so offer a good price and value to their customers. Their pricing is based on the pricing they get from their distributors/manufacturers, etc.. 

With an item such as a furminator, most retailers are going to get it from a distributor because if they wanted to buy straight from furminator they would have to buy a large quantity and besides large retailers such as petco, walmart, petsmarts, etc they are not able to do that. The price they get have to sell it for is based off of the price they get.

Secondly, most of the really cheap furminators you find online are either fake or bought straight from China in large quantities. 

Another thing to remember is that people that sell online normally have less overhead and thus don't need to pay things such as rent, wages, etc. 

It is a major issue for brick and mortar stores (not just pet, but all) because you have online retailers selling items for almost wholesale cost because they don't have anything to pay for, where as a brick and mortar store has things they need to pay.

It is a pet peeve of mine when people say that retailers are trying to charge so much, so I apologize for the rant. 

Source: I have family that works in the industry....


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My $12-$13 Furminator is absolutely fantastic, it looks like the real deal to me, my friend bought one for his GSD for $100, they look identical and work the same.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Secondly, most of the really cheap furminators you find online are either fake or bought straight from China in large quantities. 

Fake or not for 18$ I would buy another one it work great


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

LaRen616 said:


> I got mine for $12 or $13 from Ebay


Yep - me too. My first furminator i bought for like $60 from a local pet store. It was a medium for when Lucy was smaller. She obviously got bigger and i was looking on ebay and found they had new large ones for like $12 with free shipping. It's a steal.

Just found this one for under $8 with free shipping.

NEW FURMINATOR DOG & CAT deSHEDDING TOOL BRUSH (LARGE) - eBay (item 270574390110 end time Jul-03-10 20:38:57 PDT)


----------



## jeng0304 (May 1, 2010)

Miss Molly May said:


> Secondly, most of the really cheap furminators you find online are either fake or bought straight from China in large quantities.
> 
> Fake or not for 18$ I would buy another one it work great


Oh ya, no issue with that! 

I just think it sucks because then people that don't know compare it to the ones in a store.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

LaRen616 said:


> My $12-$13 Furminator is absolutely fantastic, it looks like the real deal to me, my friend bought one for his GSD for $100, they look identical and work the same.


Actually the one i bought off ebay is holding up much better than the one i got from my local retailer. The one i bought for $60 bent so easy. All the metal points bent one way or another... not really sure how it happened, but it did. I was a little surprised at how bad it got for the price i paid.

The one i bought off ebay, i've had for about 6 months now and is still in the condition i bought it. It's great. No complaints. Works just as good , if not better, as the one i bought for about 5x the price.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

GSD MOM said:


> It hurts. It has the power to really scratch the skin. I seen a dog that had scabs from the owner pressing way too hard on the tool. She thought it would get more hair off that way.... but it just removed some skin too.


It must really hurt, it's sharp too. Apache (black dog) is giving me a hard time with it. He is "over" sensitive, if you step on his hair, not even the tail, the hair, he will cry. I try to be really gentle, he got growly with me. I've been trying to get him a little each night, finally last night he was letting me get the top of his tail. He doen't like the rake, and that doesn't even get his hair off. I only do the baby a little, she's 5 months and she doesn't mind.
I paid $35 at petco for the medium, I didn't want to wait.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I never had a problem with it being too sharp. You can't really compare brusing it against your arm to brushing it against a dogs body either. Our dogs have two layers of thick fur and our arms are just skin. It's a big difference. Obviously it's going to hurt more against our skin with no fur as protection.

I'm not saying to pull down hard when brushing because if you do anything hard enough, it's going to hurt. Just use common sense. You can easily tell when somethings not comfortable so use caution. 

I've always used the furminator when brushing lucy and she never even flinches when i brush her. I just give her a bully stick to chew on and she doesnt even know im there.


----------



## Joenmina1 (Jun 21, 2010)

$8.56 cents including shipping for the large 4" Furminator from Ebay!


----------



## milkmoney11 (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah. You guys should get them on ebay. I got mine for $11 with free shipping. It comes in the exact same unopened package that they have at PetSmart (theirs was $55) and works wonderfully. 

I'm not saying there aren't knockoffs out there but the one I got was legit. I should look up the seller for everyone.


----------



## we4elves (May 11, 2010)

I got it and it is the same one as at Petsmart...Used it on her last night even though I didnt think she really needed it yet (4 1/2 months old)...Wow it was crazy how much hair came off....This product is awesome


----------



## milkmoney11 (Feb 11, 2010)

we4elves said:


> I got it and it is the same one as at Petsmart...Used it on her last night even though I didnt think she really needed it yet (4 1/2 months old)...Wow it was crazy how much hair came off....This product is awesome


Yeah...a friend of mine paid the $55 at PetSmart and we compared hers to my $11 one from ebay and they were identical down to the exact same screws holding the blade in as well as the plastic mold with "Furminator" imprinted on it, and the same blade. 

If they are knockoffs they are the best ones I have ever seen and are a perfect example of how American products are often marked up ridiculous amounts when they cost very little to actually make.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

milkmoney11 said:


> Yeah...a friend of mine paid the $55 at PetSmart and we compared hers to my $11 one from ebay and they were identical down to the exact same screws holding the blade in as well as the plastic mold with "Furminator" imprinted on it, and the same blade.
> 
> If they are knockoffs they are the best ones I have ever seen and are a perfect example of how American products are often marked up ridiculous amounts when they cost very little to actually make.


Well, there is the fact that we happen to (thank god) pay our workers more than a dollar or two a day. I'm not saying I wouldn't get the cheaper version, but it may not be all markup. That is unless the real source manufacturer is the same.


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

a groomer reveiwed this product and said using an undercoat rake was easier on a gsd. any takes on this before I buy one?


----------



## milkmoney11 (Feb 11, 2010)

Relayer said:


> Well, there is the fact that we happen to (thank god) pay our workers more than a dollar or two a day. I'm not saying I wouldn't get the cheaper version, but it may not be all markup. That is unless the real source manufacturer is the same.


I'd be surprised if the cost of manufacturing that little piece of plastic and steel requires a $55 pricetag. The reason for the markup is the patent...which furminator has defended numerous times in court. Because its design is known to be excellent and the product is top notch, you are paying basically because they have a stronghold on the design, and not to pay workers or manufacturing costs...thus, the reason knockoffs (if that's what they are) are able to be sold so cheap. Outside the jurisdiction of US patents.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Asche-zu-Staub said:


> a groomer reveiwed this product and said using an undercoat rake was easier on a gsd. any takes on this before I buy one?


We used an undercoat rake on Nellie at 1st. Thought it was doing an okay job. Then one day there was a person at the local pet store doing a demo with the furminator. We let then try it on Nellie..... the amount of hair that he got off of her was amazing. IMO they are not the same.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Asche-zu-Staub said:


> a groomer reveiwed this product and said using an undercoat rake was easier on a gsd. any takes on this before I buy one?


I have two longcoat GSDs and two longcoat cats (Maine *****). I bought a Fulminator based on the glowing reviews, but it did not work that well on my longcoats, the undercoat rake works MUCH better. The Furminator worked better on my cats than my dogs, but still - I preferred the undercoat rake on them too.

I ended up giving away my Furminator for free to another board member, who was also not impressed with it. She has one longcoat and two stock coated dogs, and she paid it forward to someone else.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Asche-zu-Staub said:


> a groomer reveiwed this product and said using an undercoat rake was easier on a gsd. any takes on this before I buy one?


I use the furminator and I do like it. I use an undercoat rake more frequently and always before using teh furminator. Others have indicated that they end up with split hairs, it doesn't have great results with longhair coats. 

And some folks don't use it correctly. You really don't want to put any pressure on the furminator when combing with-just comb through the hair with very light (no) pressure.


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

I found this one at costco:

Amazon.com: FURminator deShedding Tool with FURejector: Home & Garden

for $22, the little fur discharge button actually works well. Still, I had no idea a regular Furminator would be so cheap on ebay, so next time I'm looking there first.


----------

